# Cargo van for Tile Contractor



## daviemac (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi there!

I'm shopping for a new cargo van for my business. I have to carry some weight from time to time, not all the time, I'd say up to 4000 lb, you know like 500 sqft worth of hardie backer, 10 bags of thin-set, 6 bags of sandmix; And my tools. But I'm having a hard time figuring out what type of van I need... I don't wanna shop for a 2500 Promaster when I really need a 1500 Promaster, for instance. The truth is that I don't know. I'm not sure if I should go for a Transit 250 median roof or any other type. This is a big decision for me. Any help from you experienced guys appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

If you plan on hauling that kind weight you might want think maximus :thumbsup: and as far as the Promaster, I know of a tile guy who's van has been in the shop three times in less than a year, and he's not very happy about the hassle, and loss of use.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Get something a bit bigger than you think you will need. 
You can always make a big van smaller ,you cant make a small van bigger.:thumbsup:


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

rustyjames said:


> If you plan on hauling that kind weight you might want think maximus :thumbsup: and as far as the Promaster, I know of a tile guy who's van has been in the shop three times in less than a year, and he's not very happy about the hassle, and loss of use.


If you check out the transit forums there are lots of problems with them also. One guy has been without his for almost 40 days in a year.

Ford I don't believe has a buy back program, Ram does at least. I doubt Sprinter does. Every maker has issues. Ford seems to have an issue with the diesel and untrained techs on that particular engine, apparently it is not like other powerstrokes.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

You'll find a lot more used promasters if you're looking for less money. 

I just bought a new transit 350. For me the 350 is a no brainer. By the times you put tools, consumables, and any job materials you'll be glad you have the extra capacity.

My vote is go bigger than what you think you'll need.

The transits ecoboost engine gets a lot of great reviews. I love driving mine.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

For that kind of weight going heavier duty makes complete sense. You could also look into supplier delivery at a certain threshold of weight.


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, why are you partial to a van/promaster vs a trailer?


----------



## daviemac (Oct 30, 2015)

HEY guys, I really appreciate all the comments. Still shopping around... I'm leaning towards Transit 250, I think It might be a better fit for me... I like how big the promaster is inside with the lowered back, but the reviews on it are not very good on how it runs so...




CharlieDelta said:


> Just out of curiosity, why are you partial to a van/promaster vs a trailer?


Not a big fan of trailer... I'd probably make a wrong turn and run over some customers grass or knock down their mail mailbox :blink:


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Pretty sure the sprinter can accept a pallet at the side door-important for a pallet of Thinset/tile. Keep the weight forward. 

Don't go for a 150/1500, undersized for when you do get the occasional load. I never pallet stuff in through the rear door bc if it's heavy enough to need a forklift its too much weight behind the axle and that throws steering and braking off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Im still shopping, what reviews about promaster have you been reading?


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

rrk said:


> Im still shopping, what reviews about promaster have you been reading?




I read really bad stuff on the diesels when I was shopping.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Diesels yes, espcially the trans. There is no park.
I would never get a diesel again.
Ford transit diesel owners are just starting to see dameged def tanks and heaters $$$$$. My sprinter's was replaced under waranty, close to $3k


----------



## daviemac (Oct 30, 2015)

I went with Transit 250 medium roof, even though I liked to space in the promaster I feel more safe going with ford... I've had a Ford E-150 for a couple of years, I runs well, but it's just old. Never big problems with it, just usual stuff. Now I need to get some partitions for my tools. Any tips on that for a Tile Contractor? I gotta deal with a lot of dust and I don't wanna keep getting the same mess.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Buy a least the 2500 or 3/4 ton, or the 1 ton with the bigger load capacity the bigger the brakes, the bigger the radiator etc, You do not over work the vehicle


----------

